# OutPut Problem With sony HDR-CX150 Handy Cam?



## MrAnimad (Jun 19, 2011)

Dear Friends

When i m taking the out video file from my Handycam then it comes with .MTS Format which is annoying .I had to convert those videos into AVI or other format.

Y is it not giving output in AVI format or MOV?????

I remember , in the beginning it use to give out put in avi but now .MTS 


Please help me overcome this little problem


----------



## MrAnimad (Jun 19, 2011)

will anyone please will reply


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

As far as I can see the Sony only ever captures and outputs as mts files (compressed AVCHD) - what you then transcode to depends on what you want to do with the footage.
What do you want to do with the footage that you can't with the mts files? 
I know some editing software won't accept the mts files nor will some players.

mts and .avi are only container formats - the codec used is more important - Sony I think uses a proprietary version of the H264 codec to compress their files.

If you want them as .avi files use Format Factory (link in my signature) or some other converter but be aware that every time you convert you compress and lose some image quality - so converting then editing and exporting = 2 compressions, 2 lots of loss of image quality.


----------



## MrAnimad (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Output Problem With Sony HDR-CX150 Handy Cam?*

You are absolutely right. I always loose image quality. As per my requirement . After effect recognize this format well or any compositing software so i m OK but when it comes to share some personal moment then my DVD players does not recognize it at all.

thanks for replying


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

For your DVD player to recognise it you need to burn a DVD using authoring software such as Nero Kwik Burn, DVD Flick, Cyberlink Power Director - first 2 are freeware, Cyberlink is commercial - haven't used the newish Nero freeware one so don't know anything about it - have used DVD Flick and it is good.
If the DVD authoring software you have won't recognise or accept the mts files, transcode them first using a converter then add them to your DVD authoring software project - the authoring software is going to compress them to suit the size of the media so they will be more compressed if you have longer or many files on the one DVD.


----------



## MrAnimad (Jun 19, 2011)

zuluclayman said:


> For your DVD player to recognise it you need to burn a DVD using authoring software such as Nero Kwik Burn, DVD Flick, Cyberlink Power Director - first 2 are freeware, Cyberlink is commercial - haven't used the newish Nero freeware one so don't know anything about it - have used DVD Flick and it is good.
> If the DVD authoring software you have won't recognise or accept the mts files, transcode them first using a converter then add them to your DVD authoring software project - the authoring software is going to compress them to suit the size of the media so they will be more compressed if you have longer or many files on the one DVD.


 

Thanks for Help ! :wink:


----------

